# Flipkung customization



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I shaped it to fit my hand with the curved handle and wrapped it with paracord. I shoot this with the tapered tubes.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

That's cool.


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

that is awsome

i bet nathan wood have a job trying to fit scales to that

:naughty: have i just given the master a challenge :naughty:

i would love too see that

may i ask how you did the mod buddy?


----------



## bkcooler (Jul 23, 2011)

Now that's thinking out of the box.

How does it shoot?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's pretty decent, Roger!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I just stuck it in a vise and shaped it like my Recurve handle. It bends really easy. Once I got the shape I wanted it was just a matter of giving it a couple of layers of wrapped paracord. It shoots good. When ever Ii feel like playing with the tapered tubes i shoot this one..


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

nice i might have a go at buying one and doing it

would you ever think of putting wodden scales on it?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

It's the result of a Flipkung and a Recurve having a baby together. :rofl:


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

the chunkapult man said:


> nice i might have a go at buying one and doing it
> 
> would you ever think of putting wodden scales on it?


That was the plan to begin with but I got lazy and wanted to shoot it.


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

Wingshooter said:


> the chunkapult man said:
> 
> 
> > nice i might have a go at buying one and doing it
> ...


yeh i am the same get to eager and want to shot them before ive finshed making them


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, that is cool Roger, any tutorial how to do it?


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

All I did was stick the fork end in the vice and bend it to what I thought was the right angle then stuck the handle in the vice and did the same. Once it felt good I just wrapped a couple of layers of para cord. I was going to do one more wrap on the handle but ran out of cord.


----------



## RTR104 (May 20, 2014)

My Flip Kung-Pow Maxim is a little hard on the hands, I am gonna try a double wrap of para cord to see if it helps...If not I will just put some simple scales on it. Love how small it is.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Love it Roger! I did a similar thing to a prototype I was working on a little while back.





  








Recurve Skeluchin




__
Metropolicity


__
Nov 29, 2013


----------



## RTR104 (May 20, 2014)

rtr104 said:


> My Flip Kung-Pow Maxim is a little hard on the hands, I am gonna try a double wrap of para cord to see if it helps...If not I will just put some simple scales on it. Love how small it is.


Bought some 1/4" hardwood plywood yesterday. Tried the double wrap, much less bitey, but too bulky for me. Going to scale it up this weekend, thinking I am going to leave the fork tops exposed and polish them up and just scale the botom half where your hand touches. I will put up some pics of the process as I go.


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

It looks very interesting, does the slanted shape allowed for a hammer grip straight wrist shooting?


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

That is a fantastic idea!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow. Very nice.


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Perfect example of working with what you got. And it looks amazing too! Very well done sir


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Looking very good MR Wingshooter...Glad to see you can do a little work on shooters yet Plus a little shooting....I understand my friend a big slow down

but not a complete stop..better now to just slide along slow & easy...Best to you ..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

paracord is a cushioney yet firm medium with which to wrap and it satisfies the hand...good idea.


----------

